# route advice UK to east of Amsterdam



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry bit of a convoluted title but I'm looking at a holiday for next June and we fancy the NE coast of Germany (round Lubeck/Kiel)

I've just checked the prices Harwich to Esbjerg and nearly fell off my chair when I saw nearly £700 come up with DFDS

Anyone any advice on routes which may be more cost effective (I can buy a lot of diesel with £700)

Amsterdam seems the obvious choice and take a couple of days to get over to the coast via Hamburg


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I'd go with the Harwich Hoek route with Stena, especially if you take a day crossing but obviously means a longer drive.

Also with Stena you can use your Tesco clubcard points if youre in that scheme.

Not long back from Northern Germany and Denmark, we split it and travelled out Harwich-Hoek and returned Esbjerg-Harwich.

Pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Still the cheapest way is vis Dover - Dunkirk ferry then wander up via Brugge . . .not more than 5 or 6 hrs easy driving and a LOT cheaper than any other ferry routes . . we just done it [late Sept into Oct] & had a great time.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Harwich-Hoek is a good route, but the onboard prices are a little steep for food and drink in my opinion. It's a nice route overnight as you get a good night's sleep before arriving at about 7am. Good road links onwards.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Still the cheapest way is vis Dover - Dunkirk ferry then wander up via Brugge . . .not more than 5 or 6 hrs easy driving and a LOT cheaper than any other ferry routes . . we just done it [late Sept into Oct] & had a great time.


I agree !!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Got back from Dunkirk-Dover last night having driven from Kassel over a couple of days

Dunkirk to Lubeck is 780 km which makes it about 8.5 hours at an average of 90km/h adding on probably 4 toilet stops for 2 commuter juniors makes at least 11 hours so I'm not sure what speed you drive at vicdicdoc 

I think its a 2 day trip for us using stellplatz on the way .....or a lottery win and go via Esbjerg


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I would take the ferry to Amsterdam (Ijmuiden). From there it should be possible to reach Lübeck with just one overnight stop:

Either via the Dutch A1 motorway, entering Germany at Bad Bentheim (two nice stellplatz there at Gildehaus and Bad Bentheim). On again via the A30 (number has changed at the border) to Osnabrück, and then on the German A1 via Bremen and Hamburg towards Lübeck.

Or, not really much slower but much more relaxing: Leave the (always busy) A1 already at Amersfoort and turn towards Zwolle on the A28. After Zwolle, at Hogeveen, continue on the A37 towards Meppen(D), with the D already standing for _Deutschland_. Stay on the A37 until its end just at the German border, where it will become the B407. Although not a motorway, this road is well-maintained and, besides the occasional HGV, easy to drive. Have a stopover at one of my favourite stellplatz at Herzlake, or at one of the many others in this area. Next morning, continue via the B407 to Cloppenburg where you hit the aforementioned German A1. Almost the whole route is also numbered as E232.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have done Assen for the last three years. Evening Chunnel courtesy of Tesco. Overnight at Cite europe then up to Amsterdam

Easy driving on the motorways.
I let Lady p drive on the flat and I tok over for the mountains, 8) 


Dave p


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

commuter said:


> . . . Dunkirk to Lubeck is 780 km which makes it about 8.5 hours at an average of 90km/h adding on probably 4 toilet stops for 2 commuter juniors makes at least 11 hours so I'm not sure what speed you drive at vicdicdoc


Whoops  I meant from Dunkirk up to Amsterdam !


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

For us northerners it's a no brainer: P&O from Hull to Rotterdam


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

not exactly southern myself being on the outskirts of sheffield


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

commuter said:


> not exactly southern myself being on the outskirts of sheffield


We find the P&O Hull Ferries a perfect relaxing start to holidays - the drive to Hull (M1 M62 for us, presumably M18, M62 for you) is quick and easy.

We went to the south of France starting this year, as we always do, Hull -Zebrugge. Yes it would be chaeper to go Dover Calais, but the 260 mile drive from Yorkshire to Dover is horrible and basically takes all day.

Been from Harwich once, but again the 230 mile drive, compared to the 70 easy miles to Hull means Hull crossings are our favourite. We set off at tea time have a nice meal and a good nights sleep on the ferry and set off bright and early when the ferry docks.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Another vote for Hull ferries from us.

We've done the Hull to Rotterdam route a couple of times and it really is a good start to the trip.

As trevd01 says it would be cheaper to go from Dover but the drive to get there is a pain from the arctic wastes of Cheshire. Much easier to go to fragrant Hull.

To go east of Amsterdam from Rotterdam is a doddle as you are straight into the Dutch motorway network off the ferry.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I live near to Sheffield and do the following.
Use the A1 not M1. usually quieter mid week and set off about eleven o clock in the morning.. Always got on earlier than booked crossing at no extra charge. Slept at Cite europe and had an early morning start.

Diesel for return trip to Folkestone is around £140.

Tesco vouchers for Chunnel, So crossing is free.

Just checked P&O for next july Cost for rturn to Zeebrugge £587.

P&O Dover Calais Return £106.

Dave p


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Tesco vouchers for Chunnel, So crossing is free.
> 
> Dave p


Nothing is free, Dave. Tesco vouchers mean you have to shop at Tesco <GRR> :twisted:

Seriously though, I agree Hull is not the cheapest, but while I can afford it, it's a premium worth paying.

(Plus I don't have to shop at Tesco...)


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion keep em coming


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We came back from a holiday there in May. I have family that live in Friedrichsort so I know the area well, having been there many times.

One thing that came to mind is the A1 from Osnabruck to Hamburg is mainly roadworks and there are width restrictions on the lanes with cameras to catch you if your not careful. Check that they have finished as it's not very pleasant.

Secondly would recommend a visit to the Eastern side of the Kiel Bay. It's largely a quiet and pleasant area with a few campsites on the coast. Plenty to do for kids, including a historic railway run by enthusiasts, WW2 memorial tower which affords a fantastic view of the area. Also there's a U boat to visit which is great. Also would recommend the Kiel harbour ferries which are great way to see the area.

Beaches are great in this area. So have a great time.

Museum Bahn

War Memorial


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Tesco vouchers for Chunnel, So crossing is free.
> ...


You don`t have to shop at Tesco.

We don`t but everything we buy goes on Tesco CC. 
Use it like a debit card and pay the bill off at the end of the month.
Dave p


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks mrbricolage I might pick your brains closer to the time

We have not made a firm plan to go yet but it's definately a contender


----------

